# Usage of face and body creams/lotions during pregnancy



## bronze_chiqz (Sep 29, 2011)

Im currently on my 7th month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I read that we musn't put any kind of chemicals wether in a cream form, hair dyes during our 1st trimester.

I did follow that, just that now Im using regular paraffin body lotion all over my body ( my body is naturally eczematic and now even dryer due to the hormone changes).Face wise I just use regular moisturizer and cleanser.

Just wanted to know, is Vaseline safe to be used on my face during this time? Any user?

As for my belly, Im using Mamma Mio tummy rub since my 5th month.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi!!  Dont worry about it... I went thru two pregnancies and only had to change one of creams... other than that there was no issue with any normal over the counter moisturizers!!  Vaseline is perfectly safe.

Congratulations and Enjoy this time... oh, and make sure you get plenty of rest!!!


----------



## katana (Sep 29, 2011)

I am almost 3 months, just a week and 3 days left of my first trimester.

I have been staying away from all my makeup, nail polish and hair chemicals, although I still use body lotin. Cetaphil and Cocoa Butter.

I havent used anything on my face aside from astringent because my horomones are making my skin break out and act up! Its so bad!

Vaseline is safe to use at any point during your pregnancy so go ahead and use it!

Congrats!


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 20, 2011)

[spam link deleted]

Is it okay to use such things while pregnant? They say you cannot use those stuffs if you are pregnant as it may affect your pregnancy, especially the baby.


----------

